
Russia Hacked U.S.Power Grid and Other Critical Infrastructure. So Now What? - rbanffy
https://www.npr.org/2018/03/23/596044821/russia-hacked-u-s-power-grid-so-what-will-the-trump-administration-do-about-it
======
tim333
Probably nothing much, as usual.

